# Wood Pigeon Help



## stevepenk (May 7, 2007)

I have just found an injured Wood pigeon. Its a baby with fluffy feathers. I 
caled the RSPCA (I am in the UK) and they told me to put it back in the 
garden. My neighbours both sides have cats and it wouldnt last 2 seconds in 
the garden. i have brought it in an put it in a shoe box with some carpet in 
for warmth. I have bin to buy some bird food for weaning baby birds and a 
syringe.
I have tried to feed it but he is not having it and fights. Obviously.
Would putting him in a bird cage with food and water be Ok?

I need some advice please. i dont want this little feller to die and there 
are no bird places around me. The nearest one I have left a message at but 
as its bank holiday its gonna be tomorrow before they get back to me.

I think its got an injured wing if that helps.

how do I look after it please??


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, woodies are pretty special so we need to get some of our UK members to help you out. If you can provide a brief description of the wing injury it might help.

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I've both emailed and PMed (Private Message through the site) two of our UK members to this thread. One or both should be along presently.

Where in the UK are you? We've got a few members spread out there who might be able to help. They also usually know the best places to go for help, too.

Pidgey


----------



## stevepenk (May 7, 2007)

I am in blackpool.

I havent a clue about the injury. It was only flaping one wing when we found it. Its been perched on my finger quite happily. Wont touch the fod in the pot so I have syrnge fed it a small amount.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Pigeon chicks feed by way of actually inserting their beaks into their parents' beaks and gobbling down regurgitated food from the top of their parents' thoats. At the rough age that I'm guessing for yours, he wouldn't have a clue how to eat on his own or what food even looked like. It's a little more difficult getting a woodie chick trained out than with a common pigeon.

Pidgey


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi Steve,

(And thanks to Pidgey for the heads up)

Yes, the area you are in may be relevant, though we are well scattered here in the UK. The RSPCA has little idea when it comes to any kind of pigeons, unfortunately.

How much of a baby it is will be relevant, too, in how and what it should be fed.

Also, whether it has any obvious wounds which - aside from a potential wing injury - might indicated it being caught by one of those cats.

If you have a hot water bottle, it will be useful if you can place the bird on that, suitably covered so it is nicely warm but not full heat. This is because the bird may have shock, and it may need the heat to save expending its energy on maintaining body heat (if it is old enough to be able for its system to 'thermo regulate' its own heat).

Will find some pics to maybe help estimate age.

John


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Steve,

The RSPCA will always tell you to leave a baby bird where it is, regardless of whether it is old enough to leave the nest.  

Can you look at this link and take a guess at how old it is?

http://outdoors.webshots.com/album/307673749CDqjnv

It might not be able to feed itself, even when they leave the nest their parents continue feeding them for a while. Some young pigeons adapt to the syringe and balloon method of feeding http://outdoors.webshots.com/album/165797594SYYRWL(depends on their age), you can use chick crumbs soaked in hot (not boiling) water, liquidised and served at 39 degrees C (the pigeon's body temperature ) Failing that give him fresh or defrosted peas peas or sweet corn kernels one at a time, you have to pry his beak open to do that Wholemeal bread dipped in water with the excess moisture squeezed out is also a good food for woodies. You can also dip his beak in water to encourage him to drink.

Do you have a photo? And can you let us know where you are? (Some of the wildlife sanctuaries will help, one of them might be close to you.

Cynthia


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Looks like he's pretty near Nooti (he's in Blackpool)--she's still in Blackburn, right?

Pidgey


----------



## stevepenk (May 7, 2007)

I am going to take some photos now and upload them, will be back in 10


----------



## stevepenk (May 7, 2007)

I have put it in my dogs cage for now with some branches I have just nicked off my neighbour lol

Here is the link, hope you can see it.....

http://s135.photobucket.com/albums/q136/simonfoy/


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

That is sooo cute, but John and I agree that it is not a wood pigeon but a collared dove. 

http://outdoors.webshots.com/album/296351231eZzmzT

If we are right then when you stretch its wing out there will be no white bar.

Collared doves are seed eaters, ours likes the occasional bit of lettuce but the raw corn and peas wouldn't be to its taste. Wild bird seed would be better.

They fledge at 17 - 21 days, if he isn't eating on his own now then he should be doing to soon. His tail is too short...

Cynthia


----------



## stevepenk (May 7, 2007)

He is with mum and dad

i put him in a dog crate and left it near the back window. Now, 10 minutes later mum and dad are on the fence coo ing away. I have just been to put him in the ower half of a tree and they have just fed him. Mum and dad have a half ring on their necks black and white if that helps.

hope the cats dont get him I cannot get it higher up the tree should I leave it there and hope for the best??


----------



## stevepenk (May 7, 2007)

they have left him now and havent been back for quite a while. I am affraid if i leave him there the cat wil have him but if i take him in its not fair on the parents. I havent a clue what to do,


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

It is a Collared Dove, and it's good that they are feeding him, but the difficulties are:

Depends on how far up the tree a cat could climb or jump

Depends on how he is positioned - If he fell out once, he could do so again

If he does have an injured wing, he will not survive for long out there anyway, as he would normally be able to fly at around 3 weeks and be left to his own devices

If he goes missing (from the view of the parents) they will just move on, so to speak. I would say that with an injury he is best kept in and looked after. 

It is always worth trying them with the imitation of parents' feeding, though, with any pigeon or dove. Large diameter syringes are hard to obtain through retail outlets, but any plastic receptacle with an opening of at least 30 mm across, over which you can fix a piece of cloth, self adhesive bandage or other material in which a slit can be cut, should suffice. People have even used clear plastic bags with a hole in the corner. The main thing is that the bird can insert its beak and suck up the baby bird formula or chick crumb mixture, say three times a day. That would also provide sufficient liquid so that water won't be a problem. It's a messy job, but it often works.

John


----------



## stevepenk (May 7, 2007)

In that case he stands little chance of survival. We have a massive population of cats, he will not last the night.

I cannot have this on my concience so I am bringing him in back in the crate, If Mum and Dad would leave him anyway I see little other option. PLEASE tell me if I am doing something I shouldnt here. Parents havent been for quite a while.

What do i do when I have got him? Handfeed him brown bread. I have bought some REARING FOOD (yellow type stuff) Syringe feed. HElp !!!

Is it possible to hand rear these like a pigeon and have them tame and flying back to my shed???

i dont realy want to keep it but dont wantthe little mite dead either


----------



## stevepenk (May 7, 2007)

John_D said:


> It is a Collared Dove, and it's good that they are feeding him, but the difficulties are:
> 
> Depends on how far up the tree a cat could climb or jump
> 
> ...


Just read it again John. OK thanks will give it a go.


----------



## stevepenk (May 7, 2007)

Is it possible to hand rear these like a pigeon and have them tame and flying back to my shed???

i dont realy want to keep it but dont wantthe little mite dead either


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Good thing, Steve. At least for tonight he has had his feed, and the parents may well not look to feed again until tomorrow. It is probable that they have/had a nest close by (same tree, maybe?) and could have another youngster in it.

I'd just let him rest tonight, and try feeding with the mixture made up according to the directions on it tomorrow (what is it, by the way?). If it seems to be a real problem, then perhaps the wildlife place you mentioned may help.

Main thing today is that he is safe.

Sorry, forgot to answer the other question. Collared doves can become tame when exposed to people from a young age, but not like homing pigeons. We have a very tame dove who was hand raised from a very tiny baby by the rescuer. I brought her to Cynthia well able to fly and she was in the house for quite a while before we decided to try her in the aviary with the rescued pigeons. She likes to hang out with our Woodpigeons (and bullies them, though three time her size), but really prefers her humans. Cynthia has looked after several doves who were already fledged, but who had problems with mobility. Once they had been built up some and given calcium supplements they couldn't wait to go, as they were raised naturally by their parents in the outside world. They were never tame, but they were released in the garden and at least a few, we believe, visit the seed feeders on top of the aviary shelter along with the other wild Collared Doves.

John


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Some doves domesticate fairly easily. It is of an age where you don't normally see the parents around but be assured they're watching. It might be possible for you to work out a schedule where they're feeding him while you're keeping watch and then bringing him back in directly after for safety's sake.

We probably better get to the bottom of that one wing, though. Could you feel the joints of the wing and see if there is any noticeable swelling or any other anomalies?

Pidgey


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

stevepenk said:


> Is it possible to hand rear these like a pigeon and have them tame and flying back to my shed???
> 
> i dont realy want to keep it but dont wantthe little mite dead either



Hi Steve, 


If the parents can feed him by day, and for now, you can offer him shelter at Night, then things should be fine that way.


If he is not getting found by his parents during the day, and you do have to feed him, if he accepts you, and can still connect with his parents off and on, he will lean their way entirely once flying, and with them, he will go to their forraging places and assume all the modes of a Wild Dove.

If you like, you can review my recent mentions in this thread here, respecting the delicate negotiations sometimes of putting a juvenile at ease, and for them to know you wish to feed them, and, for them to accept the gesture -

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=20450


Their diet by this age is Seeds anyway, or, in the Case of some Doves or Wood Pigeons, green Seeds, small fruiting Bodys, bits of Greens, and dry Seeds...

But small whole wholesome Seeds pro-tem, are fine for any of them...and the Bird's hydration of course is also important...if likely more critical in truely arid climes...


Good going!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## stevepenk (May 7, 2007)

I dont know if it is damaged. This morning it was only flapping one and now the two are flapping. He cannot fly though.


----------



## stevepenk (May 7, 2007)

I am glad I brought it in I have just thjis second seen a black cat coming down from the tree.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Phil has a point there. As the parents were still feeding him, then he would probably now be getting a good proportion of seed - softened in the parents' crops - until fledged, when he would be shown the art of foraging and picking up his own food. CDs would, by choice, primarily eat grain from cultivated land, but not usually likely in urban areas.

If you are able to find a small bag of dove mix from a pet store, then you could - at first - soak some grains in hot water for an hour or so and mix a little in with the food. Don't worry if you can't obtain it readily, though. 

Ah - got him just in time, Steve. If both wings are mobile, then it is possible that when he's around the three week mark, he will be able to take off. If it's safe inside (for any of your breakables, and for him) then allowing him to show if he can fly will be on the cards soon.

Oh, just a warning ... birds are very vulnerable to any kind of room sprays, insecticides and cooking vapors from, and particularly teflon utensils, cooking.

John


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

stevepenk said:


> I dont know if it is damaged. This morning it was only flapping one and now the two are flapping. He cannot fly though.


Is it possible that what Steve saw was the way a baby flaps the one wing when it's hungry?


----------



## stevepenk (May 7, 2007)

It was on the floor. The children found it and allerted us to it.
It didnt put up any kind of struggle at all. It seems quite happy sitting in the cage on a branch. I will put it out in the morning see if they feed it.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Steve,

One thing we have found out about doves is that although they are happy to sit in a cage with the door open they get agitated when the door is closed. If at any stage you feel that it is getting stressed or that you could do with some help, then a good place to approach is the THree Owl Sanctuary..I am fairly certain that they have helped pigoens and doves recently.

Three Owls Bird Sanctuary & Reserve
(01706) 642162Wolstenholme Fold

OL11 5UD

-2.22099 53.625191

9.93 miles from Manchester, Greater Manchester 

Cynthia


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

What Lovebirds is talking about is that many pigeon and dove chicks when hungry will get pretty excited and start flapping their wings, sometimes both and sometimes just one. It's kind of a way of saying, "COULD YOU FEED ME PLEASE--I'M DYING HERE!!!".

Pidgey


----------



## stevepenk (May 7, 2007)

I know the three owls well. My mum used to live in Rochdale and we used to visit there and the bleakholt animal sanctuary often. 

Well he is quite settled now Will put him out for a few hours in the morning see if they feed him. I will let you all know how I get on and a BIG thanks to everyone for all your help, I appreciate it. Just glad i brought it in now.


----------



## stevepenk (May 7, 2007)

Right its 16.44 now.

I put the dove out this morning and mum and dad came to feed it. I put it on the tree but it didnt manage to fly over the fence, so it can fly, just not very well or perhaps not old enough to get over the fence yet. I kept a VERY close eye on it so it didnt get eaten,

This afternoon, same thing, on the branch and they fed it again. 

Now at 4pm I put it out again and they have both been to feed it and I left it out till just now and they have left it. Must have had enough food for now.

So its had three feeds. i hope this is enough, although I did give it a small syringe at lunch time and one just now to "top it up" and it seemd fairly settled, preening its feathers and very alert.

I am just hoping a few more days of this and it wil make it over the fence to freedom.

RIGHT you guys. I have realy got the bug here, so much my wife and I have decided we are going to buy a dovecote and 2 doves. I would like to know if there are any good sites on this subject and basicaly where to begin. Failing a dovecote, I would like to make a hole in our shed and place a box on the inside and make that into a home for two pigeons. I have certainly got the bug, just need to know A where to get the gear from and B where to get some young pigions from.

I will leave it in your capable hands.

Thanks for the help again and any further help is greatly appreciated


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Steve,

You have done incredibly well by enabling the parents to feed it whilst also keeping it safe.

IMO the feeds that the parents have given should be enough, they usually really stuff that crop with food !

Regarding a dovecote, a couple of our UK members keep doves, One lives in North Lancs and has a dovecote. Her user name is pigeonpoo. If you look her up in the members list you can select all her threads for reading ( I am pretty certain that she had photos of the cote) or send her an e-mail or a private message.

Cynthia


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

That's great, Steve - the little one has the best of both worlds: safety and home cookin' 

Well done!

John


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

stevepenk said:


> RIGHT you guys. I have realy got the bug here, so much my wife and I have decided we are going to buy a dovecote and 2 doves. I would like to know if there are any good sites on this subject and basicaly where to begin. Failing a dovecote, I would like to make a hole in our shed and place a box on the inside and make that into a home for two pigeons. I have certainly got the bug, just need to know A where to get the gear from and B where to get some young pigions from.



Hi Steve,


Here's a thought - why not consider to build a special Aviary of sorts, in which are cultivated the various plants which these Birds graze in addition to other habitat aspects...for providing a home to healthy but non-flying non-releaseables? And around this, feed the wild Doves and Pigeons.

These non-releaseables, will of course pair off and make splendid Babys, who then can be self-released, simply by having some higher openable aperatures for them to come and go through once flying...where, for having gone out a few times to graze with the wild others, once ready, they will go and keep going.


These openable aperatures would be kept closed but for occasions of letting them out or in, and could easily be made Cat-proof.


Best wishes..!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## stevepenk (May 7, 2007)

I think that is an excellent idea. I am starting on the shed tomorrow anyway. I havent a clue who to contact about the non releasables, perhaps someone from the UK (Lancashire) can help me here.

i got home tonight and the baby is in he cage as per, and one the rear fence watching the baby is mum and dad and also 2 pigeons. I have never seen these pigeons before. They have just turned up today and are sat with the doves on the fence. Hey they are bringing re-enforcments now lol

thanks Phil, great idea


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> I havent a clue who to contact about the non releasables, perhaps someone from the UK (Lancashire) can help me here.


Umm..there is us! John and I have transported pigeons to and from Lancashire and have (unfortunately) run out of aviary space for unreleasab;es and garden space.

Most of our rescues these days happen to be white doves from our local feral flock. We also seem to accumulate unreleasable wood pigeons which contrary to expert advice can and do live happily in captivity.

Cynthia


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Steve, 



Oh heck, I made a nice Post this morning in your thread here, and appearently it never appeared!


Anyway, I had this thought -


Build a nice Aviary which will primarily accomidate non-releaseable Doves and Wood Pigeons, of the kind your area features. These you can get of course from any rehabber or Kindly Vets or others in kindred occupation or pass-times, and the healthy non-releaseables, minus a Wing or eye or the use of either, or as may be, possibly more than any other, need good homes and kind surrounds.

They, of course will pair off, make Nests, and make lots of happy Babys, which so long as you feed and invite their Species next to or near your Aviary, these Babys when old enough can come and go and will nicely self-release, mingle with the outside others, and they can do so with nothing needed from you but to gently open some Cat-proof Transome aperature as and when needed.


This would be great fun, and should satisfy everything anyone one could wish for.


You could also cultivate in the Aviary, some of those plants and bushes which these Birds are known to brouse. As well as of course provideing various other creative gestures of habitat and perching amenities.


Best wishes..!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Oh!


I guess it WAS there, but I did not see it...

Oh well, you got the schpeil TWICE...!


Lol...



Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## stevepenk (May 7, 2007)

Well day three and he is OK.

He has been out today three times again and every time they have been to feed him. I havent supplimented him today at all. Seems quite happy to be brought back in too, no fighting or struggling at all,

Same again tomorrow, I have scattered rearing food on the cage floor just in case he is ready to start feeding himself.
I live in hope lol

Thanks again


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

You have a most co-operative family of doves there, Steve 

John


----------



## stevepenk (May 7, 2007)

I think I must have John. I am going to post some pictures tomorrow of them feeding it. 

Is this not normal?

Parents seem OK always come withing 5 mins of me putting him in the tree. the two pigeons are here AGAIN today, I wonder why they are here, never been roung before. One of them sits in the tree watching the young one while the parents feed it, and stays there til they come back with food, quite funny really


----------



## stevepenk (May 7, 2007)

I am planning on getting an aviary soon to rehome some non releasables. Just need a biggger shed first.

Now, when I said I have got the but I meant it lol. My wife and I have just been and picked up two male fantail pigions. One grey and one all white. We are buying a dovecote and homing box tomorrow and I pick that up at 10.30. I dont intend on keeping the baby, he will fly off, but fully intend on keeping a few doves.

I rescue dogs so why not birds too lol. 

Anyway are 2 males OK to keep together? Also i could do with a femals fantail if anyone knows of any for sale. Any help here is much appreciated too. I know I have to keep the homing box on for 6 weeks or so,.

Told you I had the bug


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Well, enjoy 

As for males, depends how they are quartered. Two males kept in an enclosed space will (at least, from my observations) probably fight. 

John


----------



## stevepenk (May 7, 2007)

I have just come off the phone from an old neighbour who has some gear for an aviary. He said he is willing to make me one for the outside of the shed and some boxes that go on the inside.
things are really looking up and I will be in touch with the lady soon about rehoming some unreleasables.


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Hi Steve,

I think that it is great that this bug has got you........ pigeons are lovely - I don't have pigeons ( not allowed to. .. but I am always picking the monkeys up for whatever reason) 

Reason I am posting on here is that you mention possibly take unreleasables - I know there is a lady in Surrey which I know is a million miles ( well a few hundred) from Lancashire, but she is looking for a home for a blind pigeon and its disabled companion. Would you be interested if we could get the pigeons to you?? I could PM her phone number to you if you were able to consider - she may think its too far etc.... but it doesn't hurt to ask - can you advise what you think?? Absolutely no pressure though - it is just a thought..... 

Tania x


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Steve,

Just a word of warning (that I also received when I got my first aviary), make the aviary rat proof from the beginning. It saves a lot of heartache in the long run.

Cynthia


----------

